# What other languages do you speak?



## Eazel (Apr 20, 2014)

I am curious to see what other languages people here on TBT can speak.
I speak English and intermediate level in Spanish.

What about you?
What languages are you fluent in?
What languages are you learning?

edit: this is my favorite thread ive started. i love learning about people!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 20, 2014)

أبا يكون في عرب أسولف وياهم
</3

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English and Arabic
* What languages are you learning? *
Ditched French
Will be learning Japanese this summer hopefully


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 20, 2014)

Yo s? un poco de espa?ol, pero todo todav?a no estoy del todo con fluidez o confianza en mis habilidades. S? que algunos de varios lugares, pero en mi escuela, el pr?ximo a?o escolar espa?ola ser? una clase requerida.

Translation: I know a little Spanish, but I'm not entirely fluent or confident in my skills quite yet. I know some from various places, but in my school, next school year Spanish will be a required class.


----------



## Hot (Apr 20, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, Korean, Swedish, Japanese, and Tagalog (This one's kinda meh).
*What languages are you learning?*
Actively - Italian and Spanish (Just cause of school requirements).
Not actively - German and Mandarin


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 20, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Danish, English, and I know a bit of German, and French.
*What languages are you learning?*
None ATM, but I'd like to learn Japanese.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 20, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, Fookien(Chinese Dialect), Tagalog(I live in the Philippines)
*What languages are you learning?*
Actively-None
Non-actively- Mandarin(Another Chinese Dialect)


----------



## Farobi (Apr 20, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, Bisaya
*What languages are you learning?*
Tagalog, French, Japanese, Spanish


----------



## Libra (Apr 20, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Dutch, French and English. Also a bit of German and Spanish.
*What languages are you learning?*
None. I don't have the energy nor time to study a new language.


----------



## uriri (Apr 20, 2014)

What languages are you fluent in?
Bisaya, Tagalog
What languages are you learning?
Bahasa, English, German and French

Even though I live here in USA, i wouldn't say that I'm _that_ fluent in english. I can freely speak more when im texting or writing in blogs or forums but not orally.


----------



## Sumia (Apr 20, 2014)

Libra said:


> *What languages are you fluent in?*
> Dutch, French and English. Also a bit of German and Spanish.
> *What languages are you learning?*
> None. I don't have the energy nor time to study a new language.



Are you maybe from Belgium ? *winkwink*

To be on topic:

*What languages are you fluent in?*
French, English - Japanese, Korean, German, Spanish | Dutch in an other intersideral category  (I can speak all of them, but I'm uneasy to do so/write in other languages *accent complex in some cases*, but at least I understand them from quite well to almost perfect understanding)

*What languages are you learning?*
None for the moment. I had a person to teach me Russian, a friend for Polish and by myself Swedish, but I did quit it all. I had some classes in Italian.


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 20, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English and Korean
*What languages are you learning? *
Cambodian
I also have to learn Malay at some point since I'm moving to Malaysia soon.


----------



## Nouris (Apr 20, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, French, kind of German, Spanish and Russian
*What languages are you learning?* 
Dropped Latin because why do you need that
I'd like to learn Japanese but effort


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 20, 2014)

What languages are you fluent in?
English & Spanish
What languages are you learning?
None, but I want to learn Japanese.


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 20, 2014)

*What am fluent in? *
English. :L 

*What am I learning? *
Japanese, and I hope that I'm getting closer to become fluent.


----------



## Titi (Apr 20, 2014)

French is my native language, and I speak English, Spanish and Catalan fluently at the same level.

I can have basic conversations in italian too, because my boss is italian and he's always trying to teach me, hahaha.I understand it without problems, speaking it is a little more challenging.

I want/need to learn mandarin too.


----------



## leenaby (Apr 20, 2014)

eazel said:


> What languages are you fluent in?
> What languages are you learning?



1. I'm learning Spanish, Thai (again), and somewhat Japanese (whenever I can). 
2. I'd also love to learn Italian, French, German, Dutch, and Korean as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 20, 2014)

1. swedish and english. i ahve basic knowledge in german but haven't taken classes since high school. i do understand and read it better than speak though lol.
2. kind of japanese on my own.


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm fluent in English
Semi-fluent in Japanese
I'm learning Russian and Korean.


----------



## Aizu (Apr 20, 2014)

Fluent in English
Learning French (GCSE A) and Japanese


----------



## Trundle (Apr 20, 2014)

Fluent in English, and I know enough French to get by when someone is talking to me. I can't speak it that well though, but I can communicate at least.


----------



## Milano (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm fluent in English but I know spanish pretty well. I hate speaking spanish but I know what you're saying about 97% of the time lol.
I'd like to learn italian (well, actually i take the class but spanish is an easy A+ you feel me.)


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey easy easel, nice thread.

Besides English, I also speak French. I have been studying it for 16 years now (through elementary, highschool and college). It's obligatory for Anglophones to learn French through their school system here in Quebec. I also tried learning Spanish in cegep, but that didn't go so well for me. I know how to say a few sentences here and there, though.


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Apr 21, 2014)

English, Spanish and majority of Italian

I am going to pick up French again for when me and my husband go to Paris! Whee


----------



## kite (Apr 21, 2014)

I've been taking Japanese for a few semesters and started learning Korean. 

I've had little interest in Korean, so my vocabulary in the language isn't as high as Japanese, but the rumors about reading Hangul is true (it's relatively easy to learn).


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 21, 2014)

*Fluent:*
Swedish, English
*Studying and would survive in the country/countries where it's spoken:*
Chinese (mandarin), Spanish
*Studying but cannot have a decent conversation in:*
French, Japanese, Latin (old)


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 21, 2014)

no one Arabic?? T.T


----------



## Leanne (Apr 21, 2014)

Spanish is "my first language" (I say that because even though I was born in France and lived there for a few years, when we came here I never talked French again and literally forgot all about it, but I can understand most of it), and I just happen to be fluid in English. ^^


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Apr 21, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
French, English

*What languages are you learning?*
None atm but I would love to study Japanese and improve my Spanish skills x)


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm fluent in Swedish (my mother tongue) and English.
I am currently studying French for the fifth year, but that is really hard. I'm have pretty good writing skills, but I am horrible at both talking French and understanding someone talking French.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm fluent in:
English
Cantonese (informal speaking only- I can get the general message of things such as news reports, but I don't know every single word)
French (I took 6 years of French immersion and have an official bilingual certificate, but honestly I don't think my conversational skills are the best but I am completely fine reading it)
Mandarin (not the best but I can carry conversations and understand if the person speaks to me like a child)

What languages are you learning?
I'll be revisting my Mandarin skills this summer, since I decided to take a Chinese liberal studies course and got placed in 101 (traditional vs simplified chinese op)
I am familiar with the Korean alphabet - so I can read Korean but I don't actually understand what I'm saying. I can also write (but again, don't know what I'm writing). I can't speak Korean, but I can sing in it and I know a few words and phrases .-.


----------



## tamagotchi (Apr 21, 2014)

What languages are you fluent in?

Icelandic, Swedish, English, Danish. (Mostly because I've lived in all of these places and I was born in Denmark.) Just a little bit of French. Specifically; "That man is eating an apple.".

What languages are you learning?

None anymore. Thank god.


----------



## Swiftstream (Apr 21, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
French, english, chinese
*What languages are you learning?*
Spanish, latin {dead i know}, i want to learn japanese


----------



## Reindeer (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm fluent in Afrikaans, English and Dutch.
I've been studying Japanese on and off for a few years. I can understand a lot when listening to people speaking in Japanese, but have had bad luck with reading, writing and speaking it.
Other languages I can understand but not write or speak properly: German, French, Russian, and some of the Scandinavian (Danish, Norwegian and Swedish) and Mediterranean languages (Spanish, Portuguese and Italian)

It looks like a lot, but since I can't actively participate in conversations with a lot of them, it's fairly useless being able to understand them.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Apr 21, 2014)

I know some German and a bit of Italian. I took three years of German in school, but it has been a while and I only recall a few words and sentences and how to apply them properly. Perhaps a decent amount to get by if I vacationed, but not enough to understand everything in a conversation.


----------



## mayormolly (Apr 21, 2014)

RetroT said:


> What languages are you fluent in?
> 
> Icelandic, Swedish, English, Danish. (Mostly because I've lived in all of these places and I was born in Denmark.) Just a little bit of French. Specifically; "That man is eating an apple.".
> 
> ...



I would looove to learn Icelandic but I don't think that'll ever happen unless I somehow end up living there!


----------



## Sharmista (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm fluent only in German and English~


----------



## goodra (Apr 21, 2014)

i'm fluent in spanish (first language) and english

i'm learning french at school but i'm not at the point where i can hold a conversation yet


----------



## Mario3DWorld777 (Apr 21, 2014)

I speak a bit of French, that's it (other than English). I don't speak it here though because I'm not good at making French letters on keyboards.


----------



## N64dude (Apr 21, 2014)

What languages are you fluent in?
English
What languages are you learning?
Spanish


----------



## peniny (Apr 21, 2014)

i'm fluent in english and french.
i'm learning spanish!


----------



## Saturniidae (Apr 21, 2014)

I speak French (my native language), Spanish, Haitian Kreyol, English. 
I've studied Japanese for 7 years and right now I'm taking Russian classes.

I'd like to learn Icelandic one day.^^


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 21, 2014)

*Fluent:*
English
*Learning:*
Currently learning Latin. It really isn't that hard guys


----------



## cherche (Apr 21, 2014)

i'm fluent in english and mostly fluent in spanish but i've gotten so rusty since i moved to an area where people don't speak much spanish. :c
i used to be fluent in vietnamese (my first language actually), but i've forgotten almost everything from not using it. i'm learning french and korean right now. i want to relearn vietnamese as well and chữ n?m but that's probably never going to happen since only around a hundred people understand it anymore.


----------



## Pokemon_Trainer_Vikki (Apr 21, 2014)

Does singing Japanese count? Cause I can sing all of the Soul Eater theme songs


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 21, 2014)

I can speak in very broken Spanish I...spanish.
I forgot most of it though.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 22, 2014)

I was learning German, then I kind of stopped because I got really busy. But this week I should go back to learning. I wonder how much I can remember.


----------



## CR33P (Apr 22, 2014)

Vietnamese


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

I speak english

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can also speak animalese


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 22, 2014)

AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SPEAKS ARABIC??


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 22, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?* English, Redneck
*What languages are you learning?* Spainish


----------



## yosugay (Apr 22, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SPEAKS ARABIC??



omg thats really cool, my brother is learning arabic and it looks very difficult


----------



## mg_sage (Apr 23, 2014)

What languages are you fluent in?
English, Filipino

What languages are you learning?
Mandarin, Korean, Spanish


----------



## Kamukoma (Apr 23, 2014)

한국어, francais, and my best one -- english!
my korean and french arent fluent, but ive been learning both since i was less than a year old... i can understand it and speak it well but my writing is subpar lmao
im not really learning any other languages, im just trying to improve my current ones


----------



## unravel (Apr 23, 2014)

Cold said:


> *What languages are you fluent in?*
> English, Korean, Swedish, Japanese, and *Tagalog (This one's kinda meh).*
> *What languages are you learning?*
> Actively - Italian and Spanish (Just cause of school requirements).
> Not actively - German and Mandarin



Kamusta po, saan ka nakatira? Anyway

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Japanese, English, Tagalog, Bisaya (Native Language in PH)
*What languages are you learning? *
None

Feel free to speak Bisaya/Taglog to me via VM or PM.


----------



## Farobi (Apr 23, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Kamusta po, saan ka nakatira? Anyway
> 
> *What languages are you fluent in?*
> Japanese, English, Tagalog, Bisaya (Native Language in PH)
> ...


Can u type ur bio in Japanese pls


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 23, 2014)

yosugay said:


> omg thats really cool, my brother is learning arabic and it looks very difficult



if he ever needs help, I'm here ;w;
حظًا موفقًا ♥


----------



## raimon (Apr 23, 2014)

I speak English, French and Cantonese fluently.
I can understand mostly Mandatin, Shanghainese & Toisanese but I've got an accent so I'm really shy to speak.
I can read Chinese at like an elementary level but my writing ability is even lower than that.
I'm also mostly fluent in ASL and was learning Japanese for a while.
My Spanish is also elementary level, and I took Latin through high school.


----------



## amemome (Apr 24, 2014)

Fluent: English, Korean (troll fluent but I guess it counts?)
Learning: Japanese (500% done with it though... がまんできないw)  it was literally the most stressful language I have ever taken.  I'll settle with a 1st grader's proficiency.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 24, 2014)

Fluent in English and tagalog, some spanish,[can only understand----->] and a super duper tiny bit of korean and mandarin/shanghainese ^-^
_#muttproblems_

Studying Japanese atm, will learn Catalan and German in the future ~


----------



## Fudgenuggets (Apr 24, 2014)

Fluent: English
Learning: Espa?ol
Want to learn : 日本語 (I can read a little bit but kanji is a butt T-T)


----------



## Mayor_Ale (Apr 24, 2014)

Fluent in: Spanish and english(but sometimes grammar kills me grrr!)
Learning: Je suis en train de parle fran?ais! French


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 24, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE WHO SPEAKS ARABIC??



lol! xD
I think I'm the only one who speaks Danish.


----------



## kasane (Apr 24, 2014)

English, Mandarin and Shanghainese (if that's what you call the official language )


----------



## ACNiko (Apr 24, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> I think I'm the only one who speaks Danish.


I can at least understand Danish (I'm Swedish)


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 24, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> English, Mandarin and Shanghainese (if that's what you call the official language )



I think it's considered a dialect, it is however a very distinct one.


----------



## Titi (Apr 24, 2014)

awesomeperson1 said:


> Fluent in English and tagalog, some spanish,[can only understand----->] and a super duper tiny bit of korean and mandarin/shanghainese ^-^
> _#muttproblems_
> 
> Studying Japanese atm, will learn Catalan and German in the future ~



I'm VERY curious as to why you would want to learn catalan hahahaha.


----------



## katelynross (Apr 24, 2014)

fluent in profanity


----------



## easpa (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm somewhat fluent in Irish and i'm learning French in school at the moment


----------



## kite (Apr 24, 2014)

amemome said:


> Fluent: English, Korean (troll fluent but I guess it counts?)
> Learning: Japanese (500% done with it though... がまんできないw)  it was literally the most stressful language I have ever taken.  I'll settle with a 1st grader's proficiency.



Same. 日本語を勉強する時、泣きたいです。私はずっと「この漢字は？」「このsentenceが分かりません！ファック。。。」といいます。And then I get really lazy and stop studying. =A= I am so bad at it haha. ;A;


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 24, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Swedish, English
*What languages are you learning? *
still learning English and german but I have no problem understanding at all


----------



## Mary (Apr 24, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English and profanity. 
*What languages are you learning?*
Spanish and Japanese.


----------



## TaliZorah (Apr 24, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English and Italian
*What languages are you learning? *
I'm trying to self-teach myself Japanese and Korean...​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Apr 24, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English. WHO KNEW

*What languages are you learning?*
I'm going to learn Spanish next year, and I know bits of phrases from French, Spanish, Japanese and Chinese.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Apr 25, 2014)

Titi said:


> I'm VERY curious as to why you would want to learn catalan hahahaha.



I have cousins in Barcelona that I might want to communicate with .. 

no but seriously is the answer not obvious? hehe..


----------



## heichou (Apr 25, 2014)

english is my first language! i'm korean and i used to be able to read it well, but i can't read it now. i can speak it fluently though!
je parle un peu de fran?ais aussi. i've been learning for quite some time now!


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 25, 2014)

*lurking for someone who can speak Arabic T.T*


----------



## Lassy (Apr 25, 2014)

I speak French, English and Mandarin well. (Duh. French is my mother language, I go to bilingual school, so I speak a perfect english, and mandarin is because it's my mom's language, I have to know it well otherwise how do I speak with my grandma? xD)
And I speak Spanish, but it's crappy quality xD Had such a hard time in spain as they don't speak english at all!


----------



## Sunsu (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm so happy to see how many people here speak different languages! It's great to see that. The area that I'm in, I don't get to see that much at all and it gets treated like some kind of miracle I speak more. =w=;;

I speak English and Spanish fluently. I have studied Japanese, Italian, and French, and am always practicing them to get better. I feel like I'll never consider myself fluent in them till I've lived in the countries and spoken with the locals for awhile. OTL.

I have always been interested in German and Chinese as well, I tried them for a few weeks, but they were pretty challenging or hard for me to voice *cough* german *cough* (I sounded terrible).


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 27, 2014)

What languages are you fluent in?
English and Cursive. And no not profanity.

What languages are you learning?
I am going to learn Japanese next school year. I want to see the Animal Crossing movie!


----------



## Hai (Apr 27, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, German and French.

*What languages are you learning?*
Japanese (and Latin... does Latin count? xD)


----------



## ghostbadgers (Apr 27, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, German

*What languages are you learning?*
Latin, Japanese, Russian, Esperanto

(tho the latter makes almost no sense to learn... but I started it a few years ago, so why not lol)


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 27, 2014)

Mandarin and Pig Latin.

With passable Russian on the side.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pachireecko said:


> I'm somewhat fluent in Irish and i'm learning French in school at the moment



Bonus points for calling it 'Irish' and not 'Gaelic'


----------



## itzafennecfox (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm fluent in English and learning German.


----------



## Noah2000 (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluent in English.
That's right.
I win.


----------



## Improv (Apr 27, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English
*What languages are you learning?*
I'm in the process of learning French, Italian, and Latin.



Hai said:


> Japanese (and Latin... does Latin count? xD)



Yes, Latin counts. Even though it is a dead language, Latin is still a language.


----------



## Rafflesia (Apr 27, 2014)

Fluent in English, Mandarin, Japanese


----------



## estypest (Apr 27, 2014)

What languages are you fluent in?

Native English speaker aha

What languages are you learning? 

French and Italian, really love language learning/being able to speak & understand a different language.. just finding the time to fit in the learning !


----------



## Capella (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm fluent in English
Learning German


----------



## Bones15 (Apr 27, 2014)

I can speak English and Spanish! I tried to learn German once, but it was too difficult.
I hope to learn Chinese one day....but I'm sure that's 1,000 times harder than German.


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 27, 2014)

會講中文和英文，現在學韓文。
Fluent in Chinese and English. Learning Korean right now and want to learn German.


----------



## EikoPanda (Apr 29, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English and Spanish

*What languages are you learning?*
Japanese, French, and Latin


----------



## Blockmayus (Apr 29, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Spanish and English

*What languages are you learning?*
None, but I really want to learn French and Japanese


----------



## Punchies (Apr 29, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Filipino (Tagalog & Bisaya) and English

*What languages are you learning?*
Japanese


----------



## U s a g i (Apr 29, 2014)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English as it is my primary language, but sometimes I wonder how fluent I am.. xP lol

*What languages are you learning?*
Thai for now, as my husband is Thai and I really fell in love with the language. 
Eventually I'd like to learn Japanese and Korean~


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Apr 29, 2014)

*Languages I'm Fluent in: *
English
*Languages I'm Learning:*
Spanish

Fun!


----------



## Eazel (Feb 15, 2016)

bump~ miss this
Since this thread I have become to a intermediate level of Norwegian and Spanish


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 15, 2016)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English

*What languages are you learning?*
Spanish


----------



## jiny (Feb 15, 2016)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English & Spanish~

*What languages are you learning?*
None ATM, but I want to learn Korean.


----------



## teshima (Feb 15, 2016)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English and Mandarin Chinese (actually im only fluent in speech my reading sux)
*What languages are you learning?*
Still learning the writing part of Chinese, and French - I'm hoping to take the biliteracy exam soon ;')()(
I can read kana and hiragana and I also kno the korean alphabet but i dont want to learn japanese/korean since they're basically useless except for in their home countries


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 15, 2016)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Bahasa Indonesia and English. Bahasa Indonesia is my native language and what I speak in everyday in real life. With English I'm mostly fluent with writing but when it comes to speaking I'm a bit choppy.
*What languages are you learning?*
Japanese, taking classes for it atm!


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 15, 2016)

What languages are you fluent in? English and Korean
 What languages are you learning? French (dropped out) lmao


----------



## radioloves (Feb 15, 2016)

I speak all the languages in the world, mon amie ;3


----------



## tarakdeep (Feb 16, 2016)

What languages are you fluent in? English and Punjabi
What languages are you learning? Spanish


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm fluent in English and Swedish. I'm learning German but I suck ):<


----------



## alesha (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm learning Spanish 4 times a week, about an hour each day and I started in July. In primary, I did two lessons of French so.....yeah....

- - - Post Merge - - -



tarakdeep said:


> What languages are you fluent in? English and Punjabi
> What languages are you learning? Spanish



Yesssss


----------



## Deligrace (Feb 16, 2016)

Fluent: Dutch and English
Learning/Moderate: German, French and Spanish


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 16, 2016)

Fluent: English and Filipino
Learning: Latin and probably French soon


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

I speak English, French and a bit of conversational Japanese.


----------



## Eazel (Aug 24, 2016)

bump


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 24, 2016)

Native English speaker.  I have a degree in Spanish but never use it (it sure looks nice on a resume though!)

I also took two years of French in high school.  Currently using Duolingo for French, Portuguese, Italian, German and Esperanto.  Ugh.  I'm such a dork.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 24, 2016)

First came the Arabic then it mingled with English then at the same time I sorta learned French fast forward many years im in AP Spanish and will be starting Latin next semester

Basically out of all that I 
1 need to review writing in Arabic
2 do NOT remember French at all
3 I really am pleased with my progress in Spanish 
4 will probably learn Latin on my own after that class


----------



## Rasha (Aug 24, 2016)

Arabic, English and some French


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 24, 2016)

I speak fluent English and am currently learning Korean and Spanish~


----------



## cornimer (Aug 24, 2016)

I can write and read French very well but I'm not the best at speaking it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm learning some french, and learning some russian from my dad. c:


----------



## Romaki (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm fluent in english and german and I'm learning french and spanish.


----------



## Capeet (Aug 24, 2016)

I'd like to think my English is pretty good but I don't know about calling it fluent. I don't speak it as well or effortlessly as I write. So I'm just gonna say the only language I'm fluent in is Finnish. In addition to English, I'm also studying Swedish. I'd like to take up yet another language in the future but right now I'm busy enough studying Swedish..


----------



## namiieco (Aug 24, 2016)

I want to learn japanese also I'm going to be learning german


----------



## xara (Aug 24, 2016)

i speak the language of stupidity and i'm very fluent in it


----------



## focus (Aug 24, 2016)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
Arabic and English
*What languages are you learning?*
lol nothing


----------



## Leen (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm a Cuban-American, so I am a fluent Spanish speaker as well as English 

I am currently learning French for fun. There is this awesome app called Duolingo. It's like a free version of Rosetta Stone and you can use it both on Android and iOS and on computers! Really makes learning new languages a fun experience. I'd definitely recommend it if you're trying to pick up a new language.


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm French Canadian, so my first language is obviously French. 

I'm kinda fluent in English, but not as much as I'd like to. I'm good at writing in English, but when I speak, I still have a little accent. Also, my English vocabulary really needs a lot of improvements. I'm trying to work on this!

Otherwise, I know a little of Spanish and German.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm only fluent in my native tongue, English but I'm currently learning French because a secondary language class is required at my high school.


----------



## moonphyx (Aug 24, 2016)

I speak fluent English and Spanish as a Mexican-American, but I'm taking Japanese classes at my uni so I can visit Tokyo Japan c:


----------



## Cudon (Aug 24, 2016)

Fluent in English and Finnish. In a sort of sad way I'm a bit worse in Finnish even tho I'm from Finland. I form sentences much quicker in English and generally understand the grammar of it easier too, Finnish grammar is a ****fest. My word knowledge is really limited in Finnish too it's amazing. 

I'm learning Swedish as a mandatory thing in school and can speak enough Russian to be understood. I've kinda learned most of my Russian from speaking it to my mother in a broken way which has led to my Russia being a bit of a mess but w/e.


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 24, 2016)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, Spanish
*What languages are you learning?*
Japanese atm kinda XD


----------



## Liamslash (Aug 24, 2016)

I only know English and a bit of french. But it's been years since I learned french so I really can't.


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 24, 2016)

Other than English:
French
Welsh
Learning Mandarin next year


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 24, 2016)

i think i wrote in this thread before but uh upd8

i speak swedish n english, and i'm studying german in school but i really, really suck. i'm like... .  so bad.... rip.......


----------



## Aquari (Aug 24, 2016)

im Dominican, so i can speak Spanish, but i speak english 90% of the time


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm fluent in English and German. I used to learn Spanish and Czech, but I forgot most of it.


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 24, 2016)

What languages are you fluent in? 
English.....and....English..... ;-;

What languages are you learning?
Spanish (school forces me [odio espanol, es muy aburrido y no es interesante ni divertido] I've been doing it for 3 years and I'm still **** gdi)
Japanese (I've been doing it on and off, just for a bit of fun [私は日本語が好きです] I'm trying to learn "proper" Japanese but all the text books and websites teach me like weird formal Japanese...for example:
kore wa nan desu ka? = What is this? (Textbook style)
nan kore? = What is this?)

I've learnt hangual and I'd love to actually start learning Korean....but tbh it seems really complicated...lmao


----------



## chibibunnyx (Aug 24, 2016)

I know English and Spanish, have Italian in my family but I can only understand some of it, can't speak much :s
And I also know some Japanese, but I barely use it so I forget a whole lot :/


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Aug 24, 2016)

English and French!!

I've said this 1 million times, now it's 1 million and 1 times


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

I know English, of course, and I'm currently learning French. I'm not really good at it, the only thing I can remember off the top of my head is pomme de terre.


----------



## kayleee (Aug 24, 2016)

I only speak English


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Whisper said:


> I know English, of course, and I'm currently learning French. I'm not really good at it, the only thing I can remember off the top of my head is pomme de terre.



Whooo! That's better than nothing. J'aime aussi les pommes de terre.


----------



## Macaron126 (Aug 24, 2016)

I can speak English and Cantonese


----------



## Whisper (Aug 24, 2016)

Daydream said:


> Whooo! That's better than nothing. J'aime aussi les pommes de terre.



Je suis la pomme de terre

*I AM THE POTATO*


----------



## Daydream (Aug 24, 2016)

Whisper said:


> Je suis la pomme de terre
> 
> *I AM THE POTATO*



Ton fran?ais m'impressionne.  If you ever need help learning French, I can help xD


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 24, 2016)

has anyone said animalese yet


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm in my third year of Spanish in high school.
Back in 2011 and 2012, I had attempted learning Japanese, but after 2012 my progress greatly stalled. I wouldn't say I know very much Japanese at all.


----------



## Vizionari (Aug 25, 2016)

I can speak English and Chinese (Cantonese and Mandarin). Currently learning French


----------



## Diancie (Aug 25, 2016)

What languages are you fluent in? English and (I think) my mother tongue lol
What languages are you learning? French


----------



## zoetrope (Aug 25, 2016)

sosod1 said:


> has anyone said animalese yet



Or bebebese!


----------



## Isabella (Aug 25, 2016)

i speak spanish and engrish


----------



## Faeynia (Aug 25, 2016)

Dutch&English fluently
some Swedish, Japanese, German and Scottish/Scots Gaelic


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 25, 2016)

i got my schedule at freshman orientation today and im taking Japanese my second semester so that should be fun


----------



## Aleigh (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm fluent in English (obviously lmao) and ASL. ASL is American Sign Language, and it is my favorite language. No one is deaf in my family, neither are any of my friends, to answer a question I get asked a lot ("did you learn sign language because someone you're close with is deaf?"). I started learning it because I just love the beauty of it, mostly learning off of Switched at Birth. Me and my (ex?) best friend learned it together. I'm currently learning German, and hoping to be fluent by the time high school is over.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 26, 2016)

Fluent in Spanish
Learning none though I'd love to learn ASL


----------



## Damniel (Aug 26, 2016)

Although both my parents were born and grew up in South America, I only speak English. They tried to teach my Spanish and I'm able to understand it completely, but I have trouble actually speaking it. I've always found physically speaking languages to be really hard for me.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 28, 2016)

For a short period of time I worked with special needs adults, and they communicated in a mixture of verbal language and "baby" sign language. I learned a lot of this baby sign language (called so because it's the equivalent of babies talking in a few words when they learn to speak, rather than full sentences). I am nowhere near fluent, but I can have basic conversations about wants and needs. Like "I want chicken for lunch" or something simple like that. I want to learn more. Sign language fascinates me.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2016)

english and mandarin (intermediate) =u=


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 28, 2016)

Spanish and currently taking a French Class (　＾∇＾)


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 28, 2016)

Besides English I can speak Portuguese (my mother language) and Spanish, and I'm slowly (emphasis on slow) learning bits of Japanese as a hobby


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

I don't speak any other languages fluently but I'm learning Spanish and I want to learn Japanese.


----------



## Jint (Aug 29, 2016)

I think* I've posted this somewhere before but;; 
I'm fluent in Cantonese, English and Mandarin, but my Chinese in general is quite bad compared to my peers lol;;
I'm also trying to learn Japanese through osmosis //coughs
​


----------



## reririx (Sep 3, 2016)

I know three other languages besides English: Korean, Japanese and Vietnamese!

I love studying languages and I pick them up quickly, so I consider myself a polyglot haha. I self teach and took classes at a college and university. I also have a lot of Korean friends in particular and my boyfriend is Korean so I am immersed in Korean all the time! I have quite a bit of Japanese friends so they help me too~

Fluent in Vietnamese, intermediate in both Japanese and Korean, although my Korean is much better 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I know three other languages besides English: Korean, Japanese and Vietnamese!

I love studying languages and I pick them up quickly, so I consider myself a polyglot haha. I self teach and took classes at a college and university. I also have a lot of Korean friends in particular and my boyfriend is Korean so I am immersed in Korean all the time! I have quite a bit of Japanese friends so they help me too~

Fluent in Vietnamese, intermediate in both Japanese and Korean, although my Korean is much better


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

fluent in german, and doing very well in french.
after i've learned french i'm going to try and focus on spanish or norwegian


----------



## vel (Sep 3, 2016)

fluent: chinese, english
learning: japanese


----------



## Squidward (Sep 3, 2016)

*What languages are you fluent in?*
English, Croatian, Serbian, Bosnian (lol ok they are kinda the same)

*What languages are you learning?*
None at the moment but I wish I knew Russian and a Nordic language.. I used to learn Japanese but the school I went to closed down.


----------



## Chrystina (Sep 3, 2016)

I can fully understand spanish, but have a hard time speaking it lol. no s? por qu? ):
and obviously I'm fluent in english.


----------

